# التحكم بـ الطائر



## ميدو_2007 (22 مايو 2006)

*التحكم بـ الطائرات العموديه ؟*

اريد ان اعرف كيفية التحكم فى هذا النوع من الطاائرات ولدى عده اسئله
1-كيف تتحرك لاعلى واسفل وايضا لليمين واليسار ؟
2-كيف تثبت هذه الطائره فى مكانها فى الهواء؟
3-ماوظيفه المحرك المتواجد بالزيل؟
4-ما هو تركيب المروحه الرئيسيه حيث انها تتحرك فى جميع الاتجاهات؟
ارجو من احد المهتمين ان يجينى وكفايه روابط وشكرا


----------



## Tripoli (22 مايو 2006)

يمكن أن أقول و باختصار:
1- تتحرك الطائرة لاعلى و اسفل بحسب عدد لفات المروحة حيث أن فكرة المروحة هى نفسها فكرة تصميم الجناح, بحيث تعطي رفع فى الاتجاه الاعلي , فكلما زاد عدد لفات المروحة زات قوة الرفع.
كما أن الطائرة تتحرك لليمين او اليسار بالتحكم فى قوة المحرك المثبت فى الذيل و الذى يعمل على الحفاظ على اتزان الطائرة و يمنعها من الالتفاف حول نفسها أى انة يولد عزم مضاد لعزم دوران المحرك الاساسي.
2- تثبت الطائرة فى مكانها عندما تتساوى قوة رفع المروحة مع وزن الطائرة.
3- الاجابة فى رقم 1 .
4- تتحرك المروحة فى اتجاهات مختلفة لصنع زاوية الهجوم المناسبة كما هوا الحال فى الطائرة العادية وذلك حتي تحول جزء من قوة الرفع فى الاتجاه الاعلى للامام حتى يمكن للطائرة الحركة للامام, و يتم التحكم فيها من عصا التحكم و هناك اليات مختلفة لذلك.


----------



## ميدو_2007 (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك ولكنى كنت اود التعرف على التحكم فى كل اتجاه على حده 
اى مزيد من التفصيل


----------



## ميدو_2007 (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك ولكنى كنت اود التعرف على التحكم فى كل اتجاه على حده 
اى مزيد من التفصيل
:1:


----------



## ميدو_2007 (23 مايو 2006)

هل يمكن اضافة مروحه فى خلفية زيل الطائرة العموديه؟


----------



## aerospace engineer (23 مايو 2006)

> 1-كيف تتحرك لاعلى واسفل وايضا لليمين واليسار ؟
> 2-كيف تثبت هذه الطائره فى مكانها فى الهواء؟
> 3-ماوظيفه المحرك المتواجد بالزيل؟
> 4-ما هو تركيب المروحه الرئيسيه حيث انها تتحرك فى جميع الاتجاهات؟
> ارجو من احد المهتمين ان يجينى وكفايه روابط وشكرا




المروحة الرئيسية تتحكم في البيتش و الرول فهي لها درجتين حرية تميل الى الامام و الخلف لترفع المروحية و اليمين و اليسار. الريش في المروحة يمكنك ان تحركها على انفراد او جميعها معا. لو حركتها جميعا المرحية ترتقع فقط اما او حركتها بانفراد فهي تسبب في تحريكها الى الامام. 

المروحة الخلفية هي بمثابة الردر في الطائرة و يتحرك باتجاو ا عكس اتجاه الذيل.

ريش المروحة حقا تحفة هندسية, هذه الريش مصنوعة من ورق خفيف جدا و مرتب على شكل خلية نحل حتى يعطيها قوة و متانة غريبة على الورق تاتي ايضا من الالمنيوم. في حافة الاريش تجد اوزان لتحافظ على توازن المروحة و لاخذ اي اصطدام.


----------



## aerospace engineer (23 مايو 2006)

ميدو_2007 قال:


> هل يمكن اضافة مروحه فى خلفية زيل الطائرة العموديه؟



هناك اصلا مروحة في الذيل. لو قصدك بوشر فيجب ان تعرف ماذا يفعل من الاصل, البوشر يدفع الطائرة الى الامام او الخلف لذا لا يحتاجها الهيلوكبتر لان المروحة الاساسية تقوم بذلك و عندك الردر ايضا في الذيل والهواء الذي سيدخل هذا البوشر هو هواء مضطرب قد يؤدي الى التقليل من كفائته.


----------



## Ayman Qadre (23 مايو 2006)

ممكن تزوروا موقع www.fas.org الامريكي المتخصص .


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير*​


----------

